# hardbody v8 swap problems



## preacherjon (May 8, 2008)

I own a 91 nissan hardbody and want to drop my 350 in it. I have a 5 speed transmission also, and im putting a 240 sx dash and seats in it. I found some v8 motor mounts made for this purpose, also found some headers. My question is will the s10 headman headers not work? I also want to change the reared but cant decide what would be best to go with. I thought about a camaro reared but was afraid it would be too wide? Also what drive shaft would i have to use? My trucks 2 wheel drive. I eventually plan on putting airride on it and possible body dropping it. These headers listed below are $659.99 thats insane! Has onyone ever put a 350 in a nissan hardbody? What are some compilations you've ran into? check out the website listed below and tell me what you think on the headers an motor mounts, anyone know where i can find them cheaper?

http://store.summitracing.com/egnse...sults=false&Ntk=KeywordSearch&DDS=1&N=700+115


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Is your truck a 2WD?

If I remember correctly, I read that the stock rear ends in the HBs are extremely well built; sometimes even called 'over engineered'. I read somewhere here that they are able to take up to 500hp of punishment.

And I'm not sure if the 4WD rear ends are different, but the 2WD rear ends are 3.55:1. So unless you're wanting like a 4.10 or something, I'd leave the stock rear end in there, even though drum brakes suck. Haha.

I'll let someone else chime in that's more knowledgeable about that stuff.


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yontrop said:


> Is your truck a 2WD?
> 
> If I remember correctly, I read that the stock rear ends in the HBs are extremely well built; sometimes even called 'over engineered'. I read somewhere here that they are able to take up to 500hp of punishment.
> 
> ...


Yontrop is correct on the rearends in these trucks. I did tons of research while I worked for Nissan, so I would stay with the stock rearend, but swap your third member outfor one out of a 4wd with a limited slip. I don't remember the number right off, but it's geared a little better. When it comes to the driveshaft, stick with stock there too. Just use the front yoke off whatever driveshaft goes with the tranny youre gonna use. I hope that helps a little.


----------



## stormkartr (Jun 15, 2010)

*have you succeeded?*

I have a similar idea for my 85 720...accept I am going for the 283 instead.

Wondering if you succeeded or scrapped your plan.

Thanks.


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

With all that power and no traction you are going to want more high speed gearing, especially with a low reving v8. 

The 4x4 rear end is 9 1/4 inch and comes with posi. So with that, and taller tires, you should be about where the stock motor revs on the freeway. Should be a blast. I have a motor from a 98 240sx and a turbo in my nissan pickup. Once you add power, it really feels short legged on the freeway when you are effortlessly cruising at 80+

I didnt go with a V8 swap because the truck rides and corners pretty well, and i didnt want to throw the weight balance off, especially being a truck, the last thing it needs is more weight in the front. It will be a blast with all that power though.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

my brother put a 350 in a wheelies and didn't know what headers so he just kept buying them ebay until he found some that fit. he had no trouble selling the ones that didn't.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

slammed87d21 said:


> Yontrop is correct on the rearends in these trucks. I did tons of research while I worked for Nissan, so I would stay with the stock rearend, but swap your third member outfor one out of a 4wd with a limited slip. I don't remember the number right off, but it's geared a little better. When it comes to the driveshaft, stick with stock there too. Just use the front yoke off whatever driveshaft goes with the tranny youre gonna use. I hope that helps a little.


i don't mean to hyjack this thread but, can i really just swap in a 4x4 c200 3rd member into my 2wd h190a?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would drop the engine in, do some measuring and custom fit the the headers...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there are whole sections on this swap at Infamous Nissan - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## dorky01 (Feb 7, 2011)

Im in the middle of doing a v8 swap in my 97hb i have to use block huggers the only problem i am having is rewiring the whole truck with a kwik wire harness and trying to make my factory switches work with it.


----------



## mike0505 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi! New here.
i have a 97 hb. dropping a 327 and a 2 speed pg in it. im looking for engine mount options and what the best rear end to go with? it has a weenie h190 at the moment.
any help will be appriciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

4x4parts.com has a bolt-in mount kit for the swap for $169:

4x4 Parts - Bolt In Engine Mounts EPAA3114 - Your #1 Source for Nissan Aftermarket Parts!

For the rear, you could go with an H233B LSD rear from a Hardbody.


----------



## mike0505 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks! Will check them out. Kinda doing a buget build. I have a built pg and currently rebuilding the 327. Trying to build on the cheap side. found the 97 hb for 250$, so that helped alot.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

I once attempted a engine rebuilt on a VW Caddy (Think Rabbit with a Truck Bed) .
was too much for me ( and my landlord) to see the project to completion. Thats would be one of objection for such an undertaking. plus that of the wiring issue that Dorky posted.

Dont let me stop you though!


----------

